# Your Exploring Anthem



## Landie_Man (Jan 16, 2014)

What album or even song(s) remind you most of exploring?

Theres a few for me but my Exploring Anthem has to be Urban Hymns by The Verve. I remember digging it out after not hearing it for years at around about the same time I began my favored hobby. The deep and meaningful melodies of songs like "The Rolling People", "Weeping Willow" and "Neon Wilderness" filled my head as I drove through Industrial Wilderness' to various London explores, and during my explores, and still to this day remind me of exploring and explores of old.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh my, yes that's an amazing album!
Very thought provoking, I waa a teen back then!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 16, 2014)

" Going Underground " by the Jam for me.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 16, 2014)

The two songs that sometimes come to mind for me are Home by the sea by Genesis and Forbidden Fruit by Paul Van Dyk, two complete oposites if ever there was.


----------



## M A Capelsion (Apr 1, 2014)

Raison D'Etre...everything they ever did!!! Industrial Gothic Ambience. The track 'Spire of Withhold' is the Anthem for my favourite UE location however... Chateau Miranda (aka Ashlorn Asylum in Swansong)


----------

